# long 360dt



## richard campbell (Nov 11, 2020)

bought a long 310dt have owners manual shows most controls but not all has a long loader and a backhoe attached to 3pt trying to find out about controls that are not shown in book possibly this is not right book


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Richard. There may be manuals out there for the loader and for the backhoe. Can you determine the brand or make of the three point backhoe attachment?


----------



## richard campbell (Nov 11, 2020)

dont know why 360dt is up this is supposedly 310dt and have service manuals and operators manuals which have pictures of controls but dont show all controls on this tractor


----------



## richard campbell (Nov 11, 2020)

possibly these are wrong manuals or wrong tractor manuals


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Post somepictures of the controls that are concerning you, maybe someone can help you out. If they are the sticks and levers for the backhoe, you may need a manual specific to the hoe itself. My hoe manual is a separate publication than the one for the tractor.


----------

